
India Is Building the Infrastructure for a Truly Digital Economy - kungfudoi
https://singularityhub.com/2017/01/26/india-is-building-the-infrastructure-for-a-truly-digital-economy/
======
egg_head
you mean by screwing poor people who don't have access to e-cash? this is just
another move for bureaucrats to get their fingers into the purse strings of
the people.

